# Large decor rocks on unsupported glass?



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I need to add rocks to my soon-to-be Tang tank. It's a 33gal, standard footprint, with about a 1" layer or aragonite sand on the bottom. I'm not sure how many I'll end up adding, but they're good sized rocks and probably 40-60lbs all together. I've never had issues or worried about the weight of the rocks on the tank bottom, but I've always had sock set ups in tanks that had a solid-topped stand. This tank now is on a very solid wood stand, but it's the type that just has a lip around the edge to support the rim of the tank, leaving the glass bottom of the tank totally open (like the example I've attached). Do I need to worry about the weight of the rock work on an open-glass bottom? Should I take the tank off the stand before I load it up with rocks, and build a "top" or at least a couple braces across the middle section that will provide support for the entire under side of the tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The only 33G tank I'm familiar with is the 48 inch 33G long with the top and bottom plastic trim. Is yours a custom tank or one without any plastic trim on the top and bottom of the tank?

Just checked your other topic and it appears to be a standard plastic trim tank so I would put the tank on the stand and add the rocks directly on the glass bottom then add your substrate.

DO NOT remove the tank from the stand, add rocks and then put it back on the stand.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

It's a 36"x12" plastic trim tank, yes. Edge rim only, there is no plastic rim brace across the centre. I would never take the tank off the stand and add rocks while its not on the stand...just wondering if I should take it off before I add the rocks, add a top or a brace to the stand in the middle, then put the tank back on the stand and add the rocks at that point.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry I misread your 1st post. I don't see a need to add a top brace or a top to the stand because of adding rocks to the tank. If you are thinking of adding a light underneath the tank to light up the stand, adding a brace would give you somewhere to mount that light fixture or power strip.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

